# Weight guessers chime in on this bass



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

The inside border of my hatch measuers 15 inch down the middle on the nose. Let me know what you think this one weighed. She left me a heck of a sore thumb.

Bassthumb


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Eh not gunna guess but nice pig :B


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice one! I'd say 5-6.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice Bass! what you catch him on?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice Bass!!!! It'll go somewhere in the range of 2lb-6lbs


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Good looking bass. Based on your hatch I would say 19 inches and 4.5 to 4.8 pounds.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

4 1/2............pounder


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> 4 1/2............pounder


Thought it was a bass. Never saw a "pounder" befor.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I came up with closer to 21" based on your hatch length which put my guess at around 21". She looks heavy so I would put her somewhere near 5#. She is a real pig. Congrats!!


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

A fat 21 incher should be 5 1/2 +/- ?

nice fish!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i agree with flounder


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree I think 4.5-6.0 lbs is about right....20-22 was my guess on length. Thanks for the input guys. She was a very healthy fish and chunky. She destroyed my topwater no more than 3 ft from my yak. Got me completely drenched, she smashed it, came right out from the weed edge i was sitting next to. Fall feeding is starting.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd say you could chalk up 5lbs without argument. Nice fish.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

my guess is only about 3 1/2 i might give it 4 at most


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

ohiomelvin said:


> my guess is only about 3 1/2 i might give it 4 at most


Uh, no. Nice try at humor...

A 21 to 22 inch fish will go 4.5 plus easy. The weight formula: *Length X Length X Girth/1200 = Weight* blows your estimate out of the water.

21 X 21 X 14(?) / 1200 = 5.145lbs (and I'm guessing on the girth)

That is a NICE bass! :B

Bob


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd be able to guess a little more accurately if you had the exact length but I would put it at around 21" and if it is you can bet it's pushing 6 lbs. I've caught multiple 21" bass that have weighed a little over 6 in both the spring and the fall. Great fish!


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

she is 6-6.5.
Here's a lunker....Take a wild guess!

http://web.mail.com/28198/mmc/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.26914568&folder=Inbox&partId=4


----------

